# Spectrasonics 2011



## noiseboyuk (Dec 14, 2010)

OK, just for fun and speculation as we Northern Hemisphere types struggle through the cold dark nights... with NAMM approaching, what would you most like to see from Spectrasonics next year? Most years it seems they've announced uber-cool new stuff in January...

OMNISPHERE - I can see something big happening here soon. Eric always grins and winks about future plans, saying only that they are big! WAV import would probably cause the biggest stir, though it wouldn't be such a deal for me I guess. Unless it combined with an amazing morph algorithm, to truly morph two soundsources... that would be incredible!

I wonder about Xpansions, like RMX. One area I find I often turn to the same patches again and again is in one-shot impact things... I've done sound soundsource trawling and maybe I've missed some unused gems, otherwise an impact xpansion would be fantastic.

RMX - It's the longest in the tooth, so we could see a major reboot here I guess. A tagged browser would be top of my list... indeed a stylistic interface to more closely resemble Omni might be a nice move all round.

TRILIAN - I guess there's always new patches, otherwise it seems pretty fully-formed to me!

??? - Something new! If so, what? (They always ask us when registering, after all....) Perhaps we'll see some more Trillian-style products which use the Omni engine, but go to incredible depth.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 15, 2010)

It confused me for a long time that more Spectrasonics-based RMX expansions never appeared. To me, RMX was one of those must-have no brainer tools, and it became so widespread that I believe there was (and still is to a lesser extent) a huge market for expansion sets, subsequently filled in part by 3rd party companies.

Only Eric can tell us, but my guess is that the Steam/Omni/Trillian transition was a huge and all consuming enterprise for a few years. RMX for STEAM is probably quite challenging as well. Still, like most Spectra fanboys, I hope there's a big refresh of Stylus-round robin, anyone? New acoustic/rock/jazz kits? Cinematic perc? More great world perc loops and hits? 16 outs?

Eric- "you'll see" :wink:


----------



## zvenx (Dec 15, 2010)

I am going to mix what I expect to what I would like:
Omnisphere: I expect them to do over the original factory sounds, so like trilian you have macro controls of essential parameters....lots of work, but I think they will do it for consistency, this will also allow trilian patches to show up with their macro controls in omnisphere.....I think wave import, although not important for me, would silence the other critics.
I would love expansions for it..... like a workstation, like products to compete with Vir2 and samplelogic stuff.

Rmx: v2 I think this is a given,,, updated interface to be compatible with omnipshere.....I too would love RMX expansions... like the brazilian one recorded decades ago and newer stuff.
Trilian: dont' have a clue...... more patches I guess..

and of course there may be something completely new...... stylus does loops, omnisphere does samples,,,,,, nothing does phrases properly....... I think they may bring out something that does.
rsp


----------



## bryla (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's what I think:

Brand new Trilian multi: the Balalaika!


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 15, 2010)

I wonder if, and that's IF, Spectrasonics announces anything new what the delivery date will be? Was it a few years ago that Omni was announced at NAMM but we all had to wait until the following September to get the product? Big announcements are one thing, but it sucks when it's followed by a long waiting period. I think I prefer only hearing about a product when it is ready. It's cool to have some notice to line up some extra cash but it's tough to wait for the announcement and then wait even longer for the delivery...


----------



## snowleopard (Dec 15, 2010)

Good thread. 

I can see: 

• RMX 2.0, with an overhaul under the hood, and more features. 

• RMX SAGE libraries that are film score oriented. 

• Omnisphere upgraded to import .wav (though I too agree this isn't that paramount, but it would silence critics). Or...

• Samplesphere? A new rompler of sorts that imports wav files, or maybe other libraries, and runs them through the STEAM engine? This new Samplesphere would include not only all the old Spectrasonics libraries, but hundreds of gigs of new samples from Eric's world record sized personal studio collection of vintage synths. All of this arriving on one chock-full 2TB hard drive. 
>8o 

Hey, a guy can dream, can't he?


----------



## zvenx (Dec 15, 2010)

dpasdernick @ Wed Dec 15 said:


> I wonder if, and that's IF, Spectrasonics announces anything new what the delivery date will be? Was it a few years ago that Omni was announced at NAMM but we all had to wait until the following September to get the product? Big announcements are one thing, but it sucks when it's followed by a long waiting period. I think I prefer only hearing about a product when it is ready. It's cool to have some notice to line up some extra cash but it's tough to wait for the announcement and then wait even longer for the delivery...




yeah I am with you on that.. the wait is agony.
rsp


----------



## bryla (Dec 15, 2010)

Am I the only one who would like to see a plug-in suite seperate from VI's?

I would really hope this is something they consider.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 16, 2010)

I think Spectrasonics are good on the wait - it tends to be only a month or so, and pretty close to on time. What is annoying is if a product is announced and the date keeps forever slipping, and they don't do that.

Some great suggestions! Yes to more RMX Xpansions. Have now become fixated on my idea of morphing soundsources in Omni. Want it!


----------



## Mike Connelly (Dec 16, 2010)

In addition to an overall overhaul of RMX (including better browsing like tags and ratings), I'd love to see it add options to make using pitched loops easier. I know you can do it now by automating a parameter, but I'd love to see pitch set by a set of keyswitches.

It would also be great to see RMX be able to import more loop formats, and even include a way to add the slicing to loops that don't have it.


----------



## Ed (Dec 16, 2010)

noiseboyuk @ Thu Dec 16 said:


> Yes to more RMX Xpansions.



Yes please!

Also would be good to have more authentic "media ventures" style loops, the ones Tob created for RMX are great but there's so few of them yet I have got so much use out of them! I know Ive said this before, but I wish Eric would pay him to do a whole library full of it with all those little breakdowns like his other loops. Its so useful to chop up or use one part of it underneath your own stuff.



> It would also be great to see RMX be able to import more loop formats, and even include a way to add the slicing to loops that don't have it.



Yes so that it would indeed be a *complete *loop/beat creator. I'd love that, I've never chopped up loops myself before like in REX, but would love to if it was in RMX and made really easy


----------



## Arceo (Dec 16, 2010)

Am I the only one who truly loves the Trilian Basses' sound but misses a lot the Scarbee playability?

I'd like to have that Erik Persing sounds with the Scarbee basses articulations:
being able to chose the cord to play or alternatively the neck position for the left hand
slide from almost any fret to any other fret a various speeds
choosing the finger (index or medium) for that very note
and others that don't come to my mind at the moment

These, for sure, would be nice upgrades for my workflow!
As always just my 2 cents 
Cheers
Arceo


----------



## snowleopard (Dec 16, 2010)

dpasdernick @ Wed Dec 15 said:


> Big announcements are one thing, but it sucks when it's followed by a long waiting period. I think I prefer only hearing about a product when it is ready...



Be happy you guys don't work in professional film or video production. A company named Red are the kings of hype and vaporware. They announced one industry killing camera called Scarlet....and about every six months since announced delays, design changes, picture renderings, more delays, plastic mock-ups of the camera, price increases, various models in testing and snippets of footage, still more delays. But that didn't keep them from telling everyone at every step of the way to just wait, as it would be the greatest thing since the toaster. Over three years later...

...you guessed, it we're still waiting.


----------



## d-dmusic (Dec 17, 2010)

bryla @ Thu Dec 16 said:


> Am I the only one who would like to see a plug-in suite seperate from VI's?
> 
> I would really hope this is something they consider.



Yabba dabba ! o-[][]-o 

More RMX Expansions !!! Would love to see various expansions dedicated to percussion :
tabla, dhollak, conga, bongo, etc...with each loop group having at least a few dedicated fills.

If we see more Drum Expansions, I would really love to see more fills in each loop group. It is extremely difficult for non-drummers to come up with intricate drum fills that feel right.


----------



## synthetic (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm hoping for an ethnic library from Spectrasonics. If you look at previous sampler CDs that they've done, there were a bunch of world instruments like Heart of Asia and Heart of Africa. Those samples haven't shown up in any of their recent releases. I hoping for a collection of world instruments running through the STEAM engine, then getting the Diego treatment. I think that would be a cool product from them.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 21, 2010)

I suspect Eric is deeply engaged with the coming NAMM but still:

::indrop:::

:wink:


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 21, 2010)

I wouldn't doubt that Eric/Spectrasonics are gearing up to delight, and surprise us this coming Winter NAMM 2011. :lol:


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 13, 2011)

Come on folks, let's have 24 hours of pointless speculation before the real deal is announced.

I'm guessing:

Stylus RMX 2.0 and

WAV import for Omnisphere.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 13, 2011)

RMX 2.0 would be sweeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jan 13, 2011)

Hasn't NAMM started?


----------



## lahdeedah (Jan 13, 2011)

Eric said in another thread that he'd have a big announcement today. Spectrasonics fangirl that I am, I am on pins and needles with the waiting. Must know now! :shock: 

Refresh. Repeat.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 13, 2011)

Why do I think, even in these economically challenging times, that I'm about to send Spectrasonics some money?


----------



## 2496 (Jan 13, 2011)

Omnisphere 1.5


----------



## zvenx (Jan 13, 2011)

http://www.kvraudio.com/news/spectrason ... th_the_orb


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh hell yeah.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 13, 2011)

Or not. No Stylus update? :::sob:::


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 13, 2011)

Aaaaah! Aaaaah! Aaaaaaaaah!!!!! [Squeals like a 5 year old]

Sounds awesome. It's free. Aaaaaah!!!!!!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jan 13, 2011)

They're going to make my favorite synth significantly more awesome...for free? Sounds good to me. :D


----------



## Sopranos (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes!!!!


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jan 13, 2011)

Is it possible they have more announcements, or just the Omni update?


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Jan 13, 2011)

the best keeps getting better.
It really continues to amaze me how Eric and the team succeed in taking things to the next level.
The new bitcrushing and rate reducing functions add a great LoFi vibe and the position feature in the Granular section allows for all kinds of ubercool reversetype effects.
And being able to control all this power with a simple gesture on the ipad is almost surreal.

Thanks for providing tons of inspiration!
=o /\~O o/~ o-[][]-o o=<


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 13, 2011)

I dunno if it's likely / possible for a 2nd separate announcement re Stylus. But even if not, this is terrific stuff, eh?

I know I've said this before, but I'm fascinated by Spectra's business model. They hardly seem to release anything you pay for! My hunch is that these free upgrades are so good, and people get so giddy excited and enthused by them, that each wave gets new people to buy the core product. Any which way, I love the approach. Once more thanks and congrats to Eric and all at Spectrasonics - can't wait for the NAMM demo video, and roll on February...


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 13, 2011)

You will not find a bigger Spectra fanboy than me, and I'm unashamed about it.


----------



## Sopranos (Jan 13, 2011)

Such a classy company... such a smart company. They just get it.

Any Omni announcements are exciting.


----------



## drumman (Jan 13, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Thu Jan 13 said:


> I'm fascinated by Spectra's business model. They hardly seem to release anything you pay for!


Everything is free. They make it up on volume.

You know, I've been debating whether to buy Omni. I'm pretty much a guitar, bass, drums, rock guy. I have Reaktor (cool sounds, no idea how to program it), Absynth (cool sounds, slight idea how to program it, but never do), other assorted synths (cool sounds, don't do much with them).

Maybe Omni would ignite a programming or compositional spark in me? I hear most all good reports on Omni, and now 1.5.

Time for me to buy?


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 14, 2011)

drumman @ Fri Jan 14 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Thu Jan 13 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm fascinated by Spectra's business model. They hardly seem to release anything you pay for!
> ...



You can program Omni, you can mess with the presets, or play it straight out of the box. No matter how you slice it, the thing is inspirational.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 14, 2011)

NYC Composer @ Fri Jan 14 said:


> You can program Omni, you can mess with the presets, or play it straight out of the box. No matter how you slice it, the thing is inspirational.



A big +1 to that. It's just a dream.

Also, compared to the NI tag browsers, I think Omni's is far more musically useful, with terms like darkness, dreaming etc. Then once you have a starting point, it's pretty easy to then edit, either on a basic or detailed level. Really looking forward to what the Orb does... I'm guessing it'll be either subtle or dramatic transformations to taste.

It gets tiresome when I still read from time to time on forums the lazy and wildly inaccurate taunt that Omni is a Rompler. Sure it's got the best - and most useful - presets on the market (and who's gonna argue about another 700)... but it's absolutely one of the best synths for custom patches as well.


----------



## bluejay (Jan 14, 2011)

Omnisphere is just amazing...

Quality of sounds is absolutely top-notch.

The amount of customisation is wonderful.

Tag browser works well as already mentioned.

The usability of the interface is amazing and intuitive. The fact that it then connects to Stylus in such an easy to use manner is great. Drag and drop grooves onto Omnisphere to control time-related features. 

No matter how good it is now it seems that we are guaranteed it will keep getting better. Since I bought the product on release I have seen all manner of new features and over 2000 new patches added to the product ... all as free updates!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 14, 2011)

Lovely. Omnisphere is definitely on my "to buy" list for the Spring.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 14, 2011)

OMG! Take a look at the fabulously titled OMG-1 - a collaboration between Spectrasonics and Moog!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid= ... 5141568478


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 14, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Fri Jan 14 said:


> OMG! Take a look at the fabulously titled OMG-1 - a collaboration between Spectrasonics and Moog!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid= ... 5141568478



And it could be yours!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jan 14, 2011)

Omnisphere is one of the best purchases I've made in the last few years. It's a fantastic synth with heaps of amazing, inspiring, musically usable presets, and I wish every VI included a patch browser as functional and well-conceived. In addition to the new Omni library, it also includes a bunch of material from Atmosphere and several other old Spectrasonics libs like Symphony of Voices and Hans Zimmer guitars. Hardly a project goes by where I don't find myself thinking that I need to buy some new ethnic library for just the right instrument, and then end up finding a perfectly usable preset in Omni to fill the need.

Seriously, it's a no-brainer. It's a fantastic product.


----------



## lahdeedah (Jan 14, 2011)

NYC Composer @ Fri Jan 14 said:


> drumman @ Fri Jan 14 said:
> 
> 
> > noiseboyuk @ Thu Jan 13 said:
> ...



Omni is remarkably easy to dig into and program. You can easily make surface tweaks or dive in and create your own sounds. Reaktor and Absynth both make me gnash my teeth, but I was programming my own patches in Omni in a very short amount of time. Now I'm so spoilt by it I have a hard time opening up any of my other soft synths, let alone programming hardware. Their tutorial videos will also get you up and runnng very quickly. I say buy!


----------



## gregjazz (Jan 14, 2011)

Apparently there's actually an entire Mac mini inside of it, too, as well as the two iPod touches. Pretty nice having everything all already connected and ready to play, not to mention a great way to control Omnisphere.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 15, 2011)

Ahead of the real videos, for the terminally impatient here's a NAMM demo of the Orb by Jordan Rudess:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8IYI5BoxXw


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 15, 2011)

Those are cool IPad stands in that video. Are they something special, or just standard stuff? No I haven’t yet bought my IPad! o-[][]-o


----------



## JohnG (Jan 15, 2011)

synthetic @ 20th December 2010 said:


> I'm hoping for an ethnic library from Spectrasonics. If you look at previous sampler CDs that they've done, there were a bunch of world instruments like Heart of Asia and Heart of Africa. Those samples haven't shown up in any of their recent releases. I hoping for a collection of world instruments running through the STEAM engine, then getting the Diego treatment. I think that would be a cool product from them.



This is a great idea. I still use those libraries but their old CD-ROM format makes them cumbersome to fumble around with compared with Omnisphere.

I'm also a huge fan of Omni. Great all the way around.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 15, 2011)

There's a few effects from Heart Of Africa in Omni... not sure, but I have a feeling some of the loops are in RMX or the Xpansions as well. But I agree, it would be great to see more of the libraries included at some stage.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 17, 2011)

Here's the main Eric 1.5 NAMM presentation:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRM6OuMKcV4

Be warned though - this is not the greatest camerawork in the world, we're watching Eric's fingers rather than the screen half the time, and you won't be able to resist the urge to scream at the camera operator. Still interesting though as we wait for the real vids.


----------



## bryla (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow.... Omnisphere is THE best thing I've bought. When I bought it it was the best, but to see this synth grow every year is amazing! More patches, more sounds, more features just add to the joy of Omni.

I know Spectrasonics can't continue to make these kind of updates for free and it's okay because I know that with Omni I have at least ten years of up-to-date synth. Stylus still holds water though it seems a little left behind.


----------



## jtenney (Jan 17, 2011)

Eric has taken down the YouTube demonstration of Omni 1.5 that Guy gave the link for. Maybe he didn't like the quality?? Anyway, it would be good to see a redone version from Eric's "official" hands...

Happy New Year and Happy Music Making to all!!

greetings from near San Francisco,
John


----------



## andreasOL (Jan 17, 2011)

Found this link one minute ago at northernsounds.com

http://www.youtube.com/user/SynthMeTV#p/a/u/1/deTgYdbohsY


----------



## David Story (Jan 17, 2011)

That was really fast editing, I saw some of those bits live!

The orb is the ultimate button. It's more of a composer replacement tool, you really can do great sounding music with no talent. But fun to play.


----------



## tumeninote (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Andreas for the link. Definitely keeping my eye on this product now.


----------



## Sopranos (Jan 17, 2011)

I love this stuff!

I would have liked to hear some of the new patches that are coming with the update... a little more performance like they've done in previous years would have been nice.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 17, 2011)

+ 100 for Spectrasonics!


----------



## jtenney (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes, thanks, Andreas! The Northern Sounds link is indeed the same video. Appreciate it!


----------



## madbulk (Jan 18, 2011)

jamwerks @ Sat Jan 15 said:


> Those are cool IPad stands in that video. Are they something special, or just standard stuff? No I haven’t yet bought my IPad! o-[][]-o



Those appear to be the apple brand case for the ipads. http://store.apple.com/us/product/MC361ZM/B?fnode=MTc0MjU2Mjc&mco=MTc0Njk4ODM (http://store.apple.com/us/product/MC361 ... Tc0Njk4ODM)


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 18, 2011)

Good idea Jon, I had a similar thought a while ago in a sort of backwards sense. I'd found a really good soundsource that just worked in a vanilla way, and wondered if there was a quick way to see if there were already patches based on it... seemed an easy way to potentially save needless effort!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, now we've all played with the majesty that is Omnisphere 1.5 and had an appropriate amount of time to let Spectrasonics bask in glory... back to the requests!

OK, I'll say it... I think Stylus RMX is starting to show its age. Don't get me wrong - I use it daily, I love it, it can do the most amazing tricks (Time Designer is just awesome). But next to Trilian and Omnisphere, it is starting to creak.

I know I've asked for it before, but I've never wanted it as much before... please please please can we have a search / tag browser? This is at the very core of Omni and Trilian, and a not inconsiderable reason for its success. I've currently nearly finished importing my loops from Beatscape - a very tedious chore - and there is so much useful stuff there I know I won't use nearly as much as I'd like cos I won't find it. I've reorganised / named every suite by tempo and that's a start, but I'd love to be able to type TAMB and up they all the tambourine grooves come from the core library, expansions and my imported stuff.

That one feature right there would revolutionise the workflow, and make best use of what's there. Pretty please, for 2011 Eric?!!!


----------

